# A little drone footage



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

First drone footage from the skiff.


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

Very Cool!! Amazing how steady. Great tune!!


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Neat video, albeit a little anticlimactic. Would be a great angle for a tarpon. I appreciate the not putting some weird dubstep techno white noise song in there that seems to be in every fishing video nowadays. 

Which drone are you using? My buddy just got a phantom and I'm trying to convince him to take it out on the lagoon.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Phantom. It wasn't meant to be climactic. More to test what the thing could do using its follow mode and see the resolution, etc. It was also set too high, but, its hard to know till you see it on the big screen. I wanted to get the mangroves etc, but, also not expose the area. On top of that, cant see the landscape when its super close. More trial and error needed. You're right though, all of these tests in the coming weeks will be to prepare for Tarpon. Can't wait.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I've been flying RC for 16 years and been into multi-rotors since 2012. I love this footage. Off the shelf quadcopters are phenomenal. Pretty cool use of the product. Thanks for sharing.

Lou


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

I could see that working great for hunting cobia in the spring.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I got a Phantom 4 this winter and am getting comfortable enough flying it to take it out on the skiff. They are amazing drones.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Its a badass tool for sure. Launch and recover from the front deck of the skiff. 

With the polarized lens its sick.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice, I've been playing with the drone too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

scissorhands said:


> Nice, I've been playing with the drone too.


Very nice! Which drone is that?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a buddy using the Mavic and he loves it -

https://www.dji.com/mavic

Here is some footage he shot with it. I'm pretty interested in the compact portability of it.





And while not related directly to fly fishing or a drone, here is the guy who made the video above flying off a cliff in a wing suit and going by a waterfall. It's pretty sick.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Very nice! Which drone is that?


 Its the DJI Mavic Pro


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

scissorhands said:


> Its the DJI Mavic Pro


Have you used this from your boat yet? If so, how easy was it to get it back to boat without worrying about it going in the drink? That's my biggest concern.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

DJI is a primer brand in the multi-rotor world. Even if you have very little experience it doesn't take much practice time to get comfortable enough to land it on you boat. Start slow and take your time. Get VERY comfortable with the controls, then practice landing on your boat while on land, then eventually move to the water. 

WARNING!!!! DO NOT use the auto land or return to home feature! If you take off and move the boat the multi-rotor will only return to the spot you started the motors.

Lou


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

On the Phantom 4, you can hover it at the front of the boat and reach out and grab it. Easy.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I got a water strider landing setup to enable easier takeoff and landings from the skiff. I am not a a fan of the hover and catch approach. Lots of guys do it but just not for me.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Hadn't seen that water strider set up before. Nice.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

The benefit of the Mavic is the gimbal rotation using autopilot. I noticed this yesterday when using the follow and zipline configs at high rates of speed following a vehicle. The software has to yaw the drone with the phantom and less so with the mavic due to its ability to rotate the gimbal. 

It comes into play when changing directions at a high rate of speed (+20mph). Next time on out I'll test some more complex automated shots and post.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> Have you used this from your boat yet? If so, how easy was it to get it back to boat without worrying about it going in the drink? That's my biggest concern.


super easy. I just land it on the deck.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> I got a water strider landing setup to enable easier takeoff and landings from the skiff. I am not a a fan of the hover and catch approach. Lots of guys do it but just not for me.


Does the Water Strider affect the aerodynamics on the drone?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

coconutgroves said:


> Does the Water Strider affect the aerodynamics on the drone?


Not really. It is affected a little bit more in the wind but not appreciable, at least not in any wind I am going to fly in anyhow. It does slightly impact flight times as the battery is used up a little quicker. I haven't measured it in time because I never fly that long at any one stint anyhow. IMHO it is well worth the investment.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Here's some more footage I tried from yesterday. The purpose here was to test orbiting the skiff while underway and setting the distance, speed of rotation and altitude. It all sounds easy, but, you also need to pay attention to where you're going and how skinny you are. It's a lot easier with two people. I shot the landing (in a different clip) and it took me like 10 minutes to put it on the deck (I missed landing on the casting platform). Check it out though.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

K3 thats awesome stuff. What height did you set the drone to and what speed were you running the skiff? I assume you were using the DJI Go app? I have gotten Litchi and I think its a cool app and well worth the money.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> K3 thats awesome stuff. What height did you set the drone to and what speed were you running the skiff? I assume you were using the DJI Go app? I have gotten Litchi and I think its a cool app and well worth the money.


Heres the longer version. 



I was using autopilot. I think it has more functionality than Litchy but is harder to use and learn.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

That is super impressive... I may have to sell one of my heli's and buy a mavic...

Lou


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

THX1138 said:


> That is super impressive... I may have to sell one of my heli's and buy a mavic...
> 
> Lou


Thats with the phantom 4


----------

